# surgery



## PositivePote (Apr 8, 2007)

I just had my thyroid scan - it appears I have a 1 inch hot nodule on my right lobe. I meet with the endo tomorrow. Is it likely that he will recommend removal of the nodule bc it is so big? Anyone have any similar experience?


----------



## sonia (May 11, 2007)

Same as me, but my doctor advised having the whole of my thyroid out at once in case it came back malignant cause if it was I would have to have another op if they had only removed the nodule. I am very unsure as to whether to go down this route though cause of the side effects.


----------



## Forget Me Not (May 23, 2007)

my next door neibour had hers out she said she was put on some great pain killers had to eat ice cream for a while but feel great after. does having it out fix the problem?


----------



## Francesanne (May 19, 2007)

Hi, had my nodule removed back in March. I'm a born coward but it really wasn't as bad as I expected. It's the fear of the unknown but I can honestly say the operation wasn't too awful. Was very sick after op but that was due to the anaesthetic & it doesn't affect everybody. My neck is gradually getting back to normal and felt more uncomfortable than painful. My nodule was benign but had to wait a month for the results. Wish you all the very best and try not to worry (so easy to say).


----------

